# Little Green Scream Machine ......



## griff10672

another fun build .....sounds fantastic !


----------



## MightySmallElectrons

Great job!


----------



## chongmagic

Looks great, good job!


----------



## geekmacdaddy

Tidy. Love all your graphics too.


----------



## phi1

Your finishes always come out nice and glossy. Mind sharing what you use as the clear coat over the waterslide decal?


----------



## griff10672

phi1 said:


> Your finishes always come out nice and glossy. Mind sharing what you use as the clear coat over the waterslide decal?


Envirotex ..... and it's a total pain in the ass to use IMO .... but the results are worth it .....


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

Sweet!  Nice touch with the tube symbols.  Those light-up stomp switches are bad-ass.


----------



## dlazzarini

If you don’t mind me asking, where did you find the 9v DC graphic? Did you make it yourself? I’ve been looking for something similar. I’m just getting into water slide decals and I’m a photoshop newbie. Kind of stumbling my way through


----------



## griff10672

dlazzarini said:


> If you don’t mind me asking, where did you find the 9v DC graphic? Did you make it yourself? I’ve been looking for something similar. I’m just getting into water slide decals and I’m a photoshop newbie. Kind of stumbling my way through


yup ..... made it myself ... in GIMP


----------



## Chuck D. Bones

you can also find the graphic in <5min by googling "9V adapter symbol."


----------



## dlazzarini

Chuck D. Bones said:


> you can also find the graphic in <5min by googling "9V adapter symbol."


I did find it on google. Took me a little longer. It’s all in how you word it. Thanks


----------



## dlazzarini

griff10672 said:


> yup ..... made it myself ... in GIMP


Thank you


----------



## griff10672

dlazzarini said:


> I did find it on google. Took me a little longer. It’s all in how you word it. Thanks


cool ...........


----------



## griff10672

dlazzarini said:


> Thank you


no problem


----------



## Mourguitars

griff10672 said:


> another fun build .....sounds fantastic !
> 
> View attachment 880
> 
> View attachment 883
> 
> View attachment 884




Im a Overdrive nut...i would most def rock that ! 

Awesome build , very cool graphics ...

Mike


----------



## griff10672

Well thanks a lot Mike ...... much appreciated


----------



## dlazzarini

griff10672 said:


> Well thanks a lot Mike ...... much appreciated


What is your process for the clear coat. Your finish looks flawless. Also are those water slide decals?


----------



## griff10672

dlazzarini said:


> What is your process for the clear coat. Your finish looks flawless. Also are those water slide decals?


waterslide decal and epoxy ......


----------



## dlazzarini

griff10672 said:


> waterslide decal and epoxy ......


What type of epoxy? Is it sprayed on? Almost looks like you’re polishing them.


----------



## griff10672

dlazzarini said:


> What type of epoxy? Is it sprayed on? Almost looks like you’re polishing them.


the pics dont due them justice ....IMO of course ....lol .....I use Envirotex ...... it"s been a learning process .... but I've developed a system with it that is yielding decent results . It's a pain in the ass to use ...


----------



## dlazzarini

griff10672 said:


> the pics dont due them justice ....IMO of course ....lol .....I use Envirotex ...... it"s been a learning process .... but I've developed a system with it that is yielding decent results . It's a pain in the ass to use ...


They look awesome. I’ll have to look into that.


----------



## dlazzarini

griff10672 said:


> the pics dont due them justice ....IMO of course ....lol .....I use Envirotex ...... it"s been a learning process .... but I've developed a system with it that is yielding decent results . It's a pain in the ass to use ...


Is it the pour on lite version?  Any tips for a rookie? I’m not that thrilled with the spray on clear coat. It’s ok I guess but not the greatest


----------



## griff10672

dlazzarini said:


> Is it the pour on lite version?  Any tips for a rookie? I’m not that thrilled with the spray on clear coat. It’s ok I guess but not the greatest


there's a few hurdles to deal with .... epoxy before drilling or after drilling .... each pose a different problem of the the decal underneath lifting .... or tearing .... temp of the epoxy ... temp of the enclosures ... finding a water slide decal that can handle heat well .... cause you got to break out the torch to get rid of bubbles .... and if you get your decal aligned perfect ... enclosure drilled ... epoxy poured .... and torched to a glass finish ... you got to wait it out a bit and watch for drips .. .. all doing this while making sure there NO dust or hair is around .....


----------



## dlazzarini

griff10672 said:


> there's a few hurdles to deal with .... epoxy before drilling or after drilling .... each pose a different problem of the the decal underneath lifting .... or tearing .... temp of the epoxy ... temp of the enclosures ... finding a water slide decal that can handle heat well .... cause you got to break out the torch to get rid of bubbles .... and if you get your decal aligned perfect ... enclosure drilled ... epoxy poured .... and torched to a glass finish ... you got to wait it out a bit and watch for drips .. .. all doing this while making sure there NO dust or hair is around .....


Yeah that sounds like a ton of invested time. I’d better get a lot better at the whole decal process before I dive into this and get in over my head. Thanks for the advice


----------



## griff10672

dlazzarini said:


> Yeah that sounds like a ton of invested time. I’d better get a lot better at the whole decal process before I dive into this and get in over my head. Thanks for the advice


you can buy really small quantities of the envirotex .... I think the cheapest kit at Micheals or whatever arts and crafts store .. or even amazon for that matter is roughly 15 to 20 bucks .... and you can do several pedals with the amount in the kit ....  as far as decals ... you got to try different brands ... I've run into some horrible ones ... and I've run into good ones .... right now I'm using pretty old ones that I scored from some woman at work , but they are thick and stand up to the heat well ..  then it's just simply practice .... I'd be lying if I said I didn't have about $ 100 worth or so of enclosures I've got in a box from " testing " that didn't make it through my quality control OCD vision


----------



## dlazzarini

griff10672 said:


> you can buy really small quantities of the envirotex .... I think the cheapest kit at Micheals or whatever arts and crafts store .. or even amazon for that matter is roughly 15 to 20 bucks .... and you can do several pedals with the amount in the kit ....  as far as decals ... you got to try different brands ... I've run into some horrible ones ... and I've run into good ones .... right now I'm using pretty old ones that I scored from some woman at work , but they are thick and stand up to the heat well ..  then it's just simply practice .... I'd be lying if I said I didn't have about $ 100 worth or so of enclosures I've got in a box from " testing " that didn't make it through my quality control OCD vision


Yeah. I’m the same way. OCD/perfectionist tweak. My wife is already having a hard enough time with the pedals. “How many of those do you have to make”?


----------



## Barry

Great looking build


----------



## griff10672

Barry said:


> Great looking build


Thanks Barry !


----------

